# Beavers in winter



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I've got two areas that I would like to rid of Beaver this winter. Haven't done much trapping, and I know Beaver trapping can be a lot of work but winter months produce the best pelts. What would be the best methods during these months in Minnesota.(Dec-Mar)
Also I saw the thread about snaring them using a castor set. I don't know much about a Beavers habits. Do they use those runways in winter?
Thanks.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

hey i im not shure if you have beaver dams or have the round holes in the bank the big round holes if you have them foles i would place a number 2 or 3 in the water or the intrance or use a well facind snare of even a 330 coni


----------

